# Which NFL side should I follow?



## slayercannibalsuffohead (Aug 7, 2011)

Says it all. We dont see much of it here in Australia, but I absolutely love the game, better than our AFL here.
Im torn between 3 sides .



OAKLAND RAIDERS because of Kerry King,

DENVER BRONCOS because of George Corpsegrinder

PHILADELPHIA EAGLES because of Erik Rutan.



Please state your opinions with full argumentation if need be ...........


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 11, 2011)

... IF you're limiting yourself to those three, Raiders. Mostly because I don't care about the Broncos, and as a NY Giants fan, and Eagles being our rivals...


----------



## synrgy (Aug 11, 2011)

As much as I'm vehemently against all three lol, I'd say the Eagles stand the largest chance of being an exciting team to watch. They did _really_ well last season.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 11, 2011)

synrgy said:


> As much as I'm vehemently against all three lol, I'd say the Eagles stand the largest chance of being an exciting team to watch. They did _really_ well last season.



Dude, Raiders fans stab people in the parking lot. You don't get more exciting than that.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Aug 11, 2011)

Detroit Lions. 
Trollface.JPG


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 11, 2011)

If you're to choose by which team would be the most compelling if successful, then the Raiders by a country mile.

The Broncos are a huge question mark as to what kind of season they're going to have and not in a good/interesting kind of way. Also, their piss-yellow & brown alternate "retro" jerseys with the argyle-pattern end zone make me want to burn the planet down.

The Eagles obviously made a lot of great acquisitions, but they did not acquire a new head coach to replace Andy Reid. They may have enough talent to rise above their coaching, but I can't imagine anyone in Philly feeling good about seeing Vince Young behind center after Mike Vick takes one too many big hits scrambling out of the pocket. It's a gamble, and you don't want to look like a front-runner if they have a great season.

Raiders- they have the image, they have some talent, and while they might not be "there" yet as a contender, I bet that they have a solid season. You'll look smart by backing them if they do well, as opposed to lucky with the Broncos or (as already stated) front-runner-y with the Eagles.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

The Raiders


----------



## Bodes (Jan 6, 2013)

As a fellow Aussie, go for Baltimore. They seem to be shown more on channel OneHD, so more viewing pleasure.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

patriots


----------



## Pav (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd go Broncos. My Steelers heritage says fuck the Eagles and the Broncos with Peyton will allow you to enjoy far more wins than the Raiders will.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 18, 2013)

Well, here we are a year or so later, and the Broncos were the only team of those to make the playoffs... Or win more than 4 games...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 18, 2013)

Follow the Bears (da' bears), because we can all use a good laugh sometimes.


----------

